# Rumor or fact: Gliock no longer selling to pubic in U.S ? per Gander Mnt employee



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

First I have been looking at getting a 9mm Glock as my next handgun. I thought mid summer or end I'd buy. Then (Now) Gander mountin has all Glocks $499.

I go to Gander and get some other gun stuff and ask about the sale and when it ends. He tells me approx. the start of April.

Then another guy comes into the store to pick up his Glock and the employee tells him what he should be glad he bought now. Because once they (Gander) run out of stock, they (Glock) will no longer be selling to the public at all. *They will only sell to LEO's of all types.*

*IS THIS TRUE?*

If so between the great sale price and end of the line, I need to get back there asap.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would ignore anything a supposed "gun expert" at Gander Mountain tells you... The store is filled with no nothings...

No, that would be the furthest thing from the truth....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If a counter clerk at Gander Mountain told you that, I would go back to Gander Mountain, ask for the clerk's boss, tell the boss the tale, and then declare that Gander Mountain will never see you again.
If that doesn't get a rise out of the counter-clerk's boss, demand to see the next-higher supervisor, and repeat your story.

Then go to some other gun store.

Glocks are still available and for sale to the general public.
The Gander Mountain clerk was temporarily out of Glocks to sell, so he thought to con you into buying something else. (Or Glock will no longer supply Gander Mountain, for some reason.)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I bet that guy @ Gander can also produce the deed to the Brooklyn Bridge on request....


----------



## Han Kimber Solo (Mar 25, 2011)

Gander Mountain, for when you absolutely, positively, MUST get a used gun at more than a new gun price. 
I'm pretty sure that Gander is the only place you can consistently pay too much for too little. Okay, except for a gun show.

Jeff


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Wow. Whoever told these clerks to say this to customers is probably laughing his/her butt off in the back room.
How many non- LEOs/active military are on this forum alone who own at least one Glock and are in the market for more?
I don't know what percent of Glock's sales represent US sales to non-Leo/ active military but it has to be very significant. If you read the new introductions more than a few newbies are listing Glocks as their choice for their first pistol. I personally own two and will be purchasing a few more in the next few years. I belong to GSSF so I am able to buy at a discount.
I think Gander Mountain's management would be a little upset if they knew that their employees were spreading misinformation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Especially if they were spreading misinformation that was costing Gander Mountain business and a customer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All of my experience with Gander Mountain indicates that their upper management is completely clueless about anything related to guns or hand loading. When they first opened a store in my area, they attracted a handful of knowledgeable clerks, but they managed to get rid of all of them within the first six months, replacing them with mostly Burger King rejects.

I used to go in there occasionally because they did have a nice assortment, but I grew weary of having my questions answered by aggressively stupid young men. Besides that, they did not even bother to restock popular items, like boresnakes, cleaning equipment, powder, etc. that are good money-makers...which told me they were poorly managed on the local level, which in turn told me that they ain't too bright on a corporate level either.

Frankly, I am amazed that they are even still in business. They obviously target a demographic that I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Idiot!!!*

:watching::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick::anim_lol:


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I can't address the Glock issue, though I'm sure it is BS. I just wanted to say that I also hate Gander Mountain. The people suck, the prices suck, the selection sucks. So I'm pretty sure their information sucks too. I would never buy a firearm from them. Hell, even Cabela's is way better in every way!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That is nuts.......I look for reasons to like Gander Mountian because there is one close by but I can never find a ggod reason. Glock not selling to the public, wow.

I guess they have made enough money and just don't want any more. After all money is over rated and if you have too much you are evil and dont deserve it. If yyou are a gun company you are already evil so you would be evil...er


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

flw said:


> Rumor or fact: Gliock no longer selling to pubic in U.S ? per Gander Mnt employee


I guess it must me true. I just got back from the gun store and I could not find a single Gliock for sale.

On the other hand, is that tuna I smell?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Frankly, I don't think you heard the whole conversation. I suspect that customer was picking up an RTF2 model. If this is correct then, yes indeed, when GM runs out of inventory they will NOT be selling anymore of these frames to the general public. 

Gander Mountain gun prices are so high that I completely fail to understand how they ever sell a gun? The last Glock I bought, I walked into Gander Mountain, saw exactly the Glock I wanted; and said to the jerk behind the counter; (Opps, I mean, 'clerk' not, 'jerk'.) 

'You don't really expect me to pay that much for a Glock, do you?' The tagged price was, '$634.00 for a brand new G-19! The manager was called; and he agreed to match the, 'street price' on the gun. So, I bought it for $500.00.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Statements like that trigger the BS detector. :smt169


----------



## NevadaBob (Feb 11, 2011)

You meant "public" right?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

NevadaBob said:


> You meant "public" right?


:mrgreen: Too funny! (Missed that one)


----------



## Angie-Darrell (Apr 13, 2010)

G Mt. is in a transition so to speak as I understand. They are going for a new look and focus, as the owners wants change. At my store, employees are UNHAPPY, anything can happen at the G Mt. store these days, rest assured, GLOCK will keep selling. They have changed things, out local Police Supply no longer can dist them, but the public certainly can buy them.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

It's true! Glocks are going to vanish from public gun stores. The clerk is right. Did he also tell you that Gander mountain is going to start selling condoms too? That would be about as likely as Glocks not selling to the public anymore. It's because of clerks like that, I buy most of my guns and supplies online.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a shortage of glocks as of about 4 months ago. Our Law Enforecement Glock dealer who is in the top 10 in Glock sales in the country is about sold out and limiting customers for the first time. I would believe Gander Mountain will quit selling glocks as there priced so high they can't sell them any way.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Frankly, I am amazed that they are even still in business. They obviously target a demographic that I am unfamiliar with.


I agree, 100%.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

flw said:


> First I have been looking at getting a 9mm Glock as my next handgun. I thought mid summer or end I'd buy. Then (Now) Gander mountin has all Glocks $499.
> 
> I go to Gander and get some other gun stuff and ask about the sale and when it ends. He tells me approx. the start of April.
> 
> ...


As others have already said GM is no place to buy anything related to firearms, here's what happened to me a few years ago. I had just taken an interest in handguns and was looking for a Walther PPK/S, they had a few in stock so I bought one. I took it to the range and pulled the trigger and the magazine fell out. Eventually I asked for help from one of the range employees, he immediately asked me if this was a post recall gun or had it been returned to S&W for the nationwide recall? I said "NO" and packed it up. I took it back to GM and the said they didn't know anything about the recall but after a lot of talking amongst them they decided to refund my money. I took the cash and have never been back there.
It seems to me that if a nation wide recall falls on deaf ears at GM then they've got MANY problems.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded, but I think it's safe to put this one to bed, now.

There will be plenty of Glocks for everyone! :mrgreen:


----------

